# Supposedly 3DS banned users now able to connect online



## Cyan (Feb 21, 2015)

For the last two weeks, few 3DS Flashcart users reported being banned from online access.
The error code 0002-0102 appeared whenever they tried to access friend list or play an online game.

Today, these users reported being able to access online features again.
This error code on Nintendo's website is listed either as an access point connection issue or asking users to contact them if still experiencing it.


No official information has been reported from Nintendo about this issue and a possible ban lift, but we would like to remind users that they are responsible of their action. Remember that piracy and hacking of any sort (unofficial hardware, software method to play region free, or cheat while playing online) can get you banned from their service if they decide to.
Be careful when you decide to go online and be prepared for whatever action taken by Nintendo.


Source: GBAtemp


----------



## Zanark11 (Feb 21, 2015)

This can be a warning, like if the person do it again , 'we' (Nintendo) will ban you again, don´t know just guessing


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 21, 2015)

hahaha bwa hahahahaha nintendo be trollin bietches!


----------



## ceelo (Feb 21, 2015)

They were grounded. No online play for a few weeks.


----------



## Cyan (Feb 21, 2015)

The error page on nintendo website seems to be restored to the old access point issue.

while the users were banned, it was :


> If you continue to experience this issue, please contact Nintendo by calling 1-800-255-3700. Representatives are available from 6 a.m. to 7 p.m., Pacific Time, 7 days a week.


 "if you continue" suggests that they are working on fixing the issue and you had to tell them if you still had it.


It's now back to 





> Error Code: 002-0102
> The Nintendo 3DS is unable to connect to an Access Point.


Though, some users displayed two console connected to the same access point, one being banned and one working online, confirming that it wasn't an access point issue.


Edit:
The error page seems .. to change after each refresh!
is it a cache bug?


----------



## Flame (Feb 21, 2015)

Wait! 

Online play? Ban?







When did Nintendo get a online infrastructure?


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Feb 21, 2015)

Let's wait for a few days and see if it's just a ban lift, or if they are done banning people.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 21, 2015)

Or... Maybe it wasn't a ban.. And just a legitimate problem with connecting?


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Feb 21, 2015)

Maybe it was found to be banning legit users


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 21, 2015)

really now?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 21, 2015)

Thomas83Lin said:


> Maybe it was found to be banning legit users



That'd be too funny.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 21, 2015)

Odd. I guess it wasn't a ban after all, and everyone got paranoid for no reason.


----------



## Sheimi (Feb 21, 2015)

All the people who got paranoid was gold.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 21, 2015)

Haven't heard of Nintendo banning pirates. That's why I was a little iffy. The fact that thread got as far as it did surprises me.


----------



## Cyan (Feb 21, 2015)

Mchief298 said:


> Or... Maybe it wasn't a ban.. And just a legitimate problem with connecting?


It's possible it was only a random issue and it took them two weeks to fix.

One user said the representative person he called confirmed it as a ban because of the use of unauthorized material, and that nothing will be done to be unban.
The nintendo error page mention "if you continue to experience it", meaning it shouldn't happen.
Nintendo doesn't have a "banned console error code" page. If nintendo want to ban someone, it will have a proper ban code and description.

There's no proof it was a ban, except that user who called nintendo (I don't remember who did it, it's in the linked thread).


to me, if it was really a ban, we would had a looot more reports.
20 user is a strange number for a "ban-wave" considering the number of Sky3DS users.


I compiled what we know and what we don't here :
https://gbatemp.net/threads/error-code-002-0102-have-i-been-banned.380654/page-133#post-5356849


Edit:
I edited the title to be more accurate, as it's maybe not a ban and even less "unban".


----------



## emigre (Feb 21, 2015)

Who do Nintendo think they are? GBAtemp?


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 21, 2015)

wasn't there a japanese email saying flashcard users will get banned?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 21, 2015)

Cyan That's what I was thinking. It was too isolated to be a ban, at least for piracy. It's still a toss up, and I'd have liked to see what Nintendo had to say about it. That ONE call doesn't really mean much to me. There were Chinese users who had shown an email stating basically the same thing. However, the numbers were too few for me to be convinced.

Maybe I'm just skeptical.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 21, 2015)

Did anyone who was banned even try formatting their 3DS? Maybe it was just a technical issue as others are suggesting?


----------



## Cyan (Feb 21, 2015)

yes, a lot of things have been tried.
Formating, downgrading, using a different emuNAND, changing Mac Addresses.

Not sure if someone tried to link a console using the same NNID from an affected console.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 21, 2015)

Cyan said:


> yes, a lot of things have been tried.
> Formating, downgrading, changing Mac Addresses.
> 
> Not sure about trying to link a console using the same NNID from an affected console.


don't think it's possible, an NNID is tied to a single 3DS


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 21, 2015)

What if Nintendo has this really twisted sense of humor? Like, it really was a technical issue, but they wanted to have some fun so they told people they were banned?


----------



## Cyan (Feb 21, 2015)

Maybe the "unban" is the issue, and users will have the error again tomorrow 



MrJason005 said:


> don't think it's possible, an NNID is tied to a single 3DS


EmuNAND couldn't connect after a Formated/unlinked NAND.
it had to be re-linked, so formating is not enough? or maybe the same console can be relinked multiple time with the same NNID, but it needs to be officially unregistered from eshop in order to register another console with the same NNID?

I don't know how this NNID is really working. I never connected online with 3DS or WiiU.
only 3DS transfer can be used to move NNID account to another console?
what if you sell your 3DS? formating is not enough for the next user to use his own NNID?


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 21, 2015)

Could any of the previously banned users try to connect again with a Public Header to see if they are really unbanned?


----------



## Holybond (Feb 21, 2015)

Eh, I'm still "banned", if these other users did get "unbanned" they're pretty lucky.


----------



## Cyan (Feb 21, 2015)

we got only two confirmations. 
but I don't think they used public header, and I'm not sure they really want to try public header again, but just ask them in the other thread.

the other banned users are maybe not online today or didn't see the portal news.

Edit:
ah, there we have a contradictory report.
Sorry to hear you are still affected by this error. But you weren't one of the first affected, right?
When did you got "banned" ? which day?

The first user got unbanned today.
Maybe it's an automatic 15 day ban system.

Here are the report of affected users:
February 4th : * <-- that one who created the other thread said he can access online again.
February 5th : *
February 6th : ***
February 8th : *
February 9th : ****
February 10th : *
February 11th : *


----------



## N00b Smasher (Feb 21, 2015)

Maybe Ninty is really gullible and believed all the banned pirates who phoned saying "I wasn't pirating, honestly! ", so they went "OH NOES LEGIT USERS ARE GETTING BANNED!!!" and undid the bans


----------



## Venseer (Feb 21, 2015)

N00b Smasher said:


> Maybe Ninty is really gullible and believed all the banned pirates who phoned saying "I wasn't pirating, honestly! ", so they went "OH NOES LEGIT USERS ARE GETTING BANNED!!!" and undid the bans


 
What, do you mean people are able to not tell the truth? Oh geez.


----------



## 4ur0r (Feb 21, 2015)

Cyan said:


> The first user got unbanned today.
> Maybe it's an automatic 15 day ban system.


 
That isn't quite unlikely...


----------



## Holybond (Feb 21, 2015)

Cyan said:


> we got only two confirmations.
> but I don't think they used public header, and I'm not sure they really want to try public header again, but just ask them in the other thread.
> 
> the other banned users are maybe not online today or didn't see the portal news.
> ...


 
When I checked it, if I re-call it properly, it probably was a week after the initial reports. I'll simply wait a few more days, and then check back with this thread if it isn't locked. Let's hope that if it is a ban nintendo is lenient with idiots. At-least I'll be able to use private headers from this point onward, like I should've done from the get-go.


----------



## Ericzander (Feb 21, 2015)

Having read the entire last thread, I think that there's some misinformation going around here.  Nintendo told the OP of the thread that the ban was for using unauthorized material.  It wasn't just a network error boo boo on their part that strangely only happened to people running either flashcart and also happened to be using public headers.  The people in this thread saying that it wasn't a ban are incorrect.  Obviously Nintendo wouldn't say EVERYTHING about who they were banning, but they did clarify that it was for piracy.  Still not sure why they are lifting the bans though (I only read about two cases so far.  And one was from the OP of the thread.)  




Cyan said:


> One user said the representative person he called confirmed it as a ban because of the use of unauthorized material, and that nothing will be done to be unban.


That's false.  They told OP that if he sent them front and back pictures of their entire collection they would consider unbanning him.  Now, they probably wouldn't have either way (even though they did without him having to provide the proof) but they didn't say that there was nothing they would do as your post implies.

I also don't believe that these people were all lying.  They weren't "supposedly banned" they were banned.  One person even provided a video showing the error code.  


Also to note from that thread, it boiled down to it almost certainly being a mac ban.  Different access points didn't help.  System formats didn't help.  People were banned regardless of if they had their NNID linked to the system.  There was a lot of troubleshooting going on in the gigantic thread.  Obviously not everyone here read it all so I'm just giving the breakdown.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Feb 21, 2015)

Should I still get A gw


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 21, 2015)

Ericzander How is it incorrect? It still isn't a wide spread thing. So, yeah it being a ban is still highly questionable. As is what the rep allegedly said. So, yeah.. Until we get OFFICIAL word on your matter? I doubt it's a ban.


----------



## Ericzander (Feb 22, 2015)

Nintendo of America's website temporarily stated that it was for a ban as well, but it seems that it was reverted back to being a generic error code. Nintendo of Japan was more specific when translated but I'm not sure if the website still reflects that. These people were banned. Like I said no amount of troubleshooting fixed their problems.

Edit: It seems like 4 people are now reporting being unbanned.


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 22, 2015)

maybe  alot of banned users sold there 3ds... who knows...


----------



## Steena (Feb 22, 2015)

I still think this is nintendo testing the waters with a possible ban system, and wanted to revert these initial "test bans" for whatever reason, perhaps because there was the possibility of legit users getting banned as well.
So, be careful for the future. I think a lot of people just assume online play is a forever free pass because nintendo has been silent for a number of months, and used public headers without carefully thinking of the risk.

Supporting my theory is the user Holybond who got banned a week later and his error did not rollback (yet). But we need more user reports on this, to try and make out what happened.




			
				Ericzander said:
			
		

> That's false. They told OP that if he sent them front and back pictures of their entire collection they would consider unbanning him.


What do you mean by "entire collection"? Did nintendo know which games he pirated, and that is why they were asking if he actually owned them?


----------



## Ericzander (Feb 22, 2015)

Steena said:


> What do you mean by "entire collection"? Did nintendo know which games he pirated, and that is why they were asking if he actually owned them?


 
I'm sure that they know which games were pirated.  They are allowed to look at your activity log after all.  They wanted the front and back of every cart.


----------



## Wekker (Feb 22, 2015)

Ericzander said:


> I'm sure that they know which games were pirated.  They are allowed to look at your activity log after all.  They wanted the front and back of every cart.


All game can be rented! Or destroyed by now. Console can be 2nd handed or rented! It is nintendo that need to be proof you are really pirating and not the otherway around.


----------



## Ericzander (Feb 22, 2015)

> All game can be rented! Or destroyed by now. Console can be 2nd handed or rented! It is nintendo that need to be proof you are really pirating and not the otherway around.


Like I said, I doubt they would un ban him.  I'm just saying that Cyan misquoted when he said that Nintendo said there was nothing they could do.


----------



## Cyan (Feb 22, 2015)

There's nothing they could do for pirates.

I'm obviously talking about flashcart users here, not legal users who got that issue and that nintendo can unban by showing proof that they didn't pirate.
They will not do anything if you don't/can't prove you didn't use flashcart/emuNAND/whatever.

About the thread title:
I used the word "supposedly" because the error on their website doesn't state that it's a ban. It's either an access point issue, or a "just call us" page (it changes back and forth after multiple refreshes).
I didn't use the word unban, as it's not officially called a ban. Users reported they can go online again which is correct, I didn't lie.
There's no official word that it's a permanent ban or a temporary one (but it looks like a temporary 15 day ban). There's no official announcement from Nintendo that they are banning users (though, their EULA should cover it).
I think 15-20 reported banned users is really small for a real ban attempt, they could have banned everyone! why 15?  why these users only? 

I don't say that it wasn't a ban at all. Just that for a ban attempts it's not widespread and there's no official banning announcement.
now users are back online, and the error page is back to access point issue, like if nintendo covered it as a simple error on network connection.


I know that the OP called nintendo representative and they asked him to show proof.
I didn't know that console without NNID was banned too, I guess I didn't read all the ban cases.
It's NOT a mac ban, as MAC has been spoofed and tested, it looks like I'm not the only one not reading all ban cases and troubleshooting.

I only stated the facts, not adding suppositions to the OP.


Edit:
It doesn't look like an automatic 15 day ban lift, as one user reported being _banned_ only 5 days, and unbanned along the other users in the _unban wave_ from yesterday.
So, it's not automatic, it probably requires manual intervention from nintendo if it's really a ban/unban.


----------



## zannalabianca (Feb 22, 2015)

*Guys, i have a banned 3ds.. but not for play illegaly roms.. I have to call nintendo of* America for gave me any attention and remove my ban ?

I can not , I do not speak English (I'm Italian ) ..
I have to wait (or not?) .. other users have got unbanned automatically ?

I am the only Italian who got banned , what should I do ?







i


Mchief298 said:


> Or... Maybe it wasn't a ban.. And just a legitimate problem with connecting?





The Real Jdbye said:


> Odd. I guess it wasn't a ban after all, and everyone got paranoid for no reason.


it's not a ban? and why this error EVERYTIME?


----------



## xBleedingSoulx (Feb 22, 2015)

I think it was a ban and Nintendo are being super smart.

If I was Nintendo and figured out a way to detect and ban consoles using illegal devices to play games online, I wouldn't ban them as it happened or they'll become aware quite quickly(as happened).
I'd wait, lull everyone into a false sense of security, secretly log the consoles that go online illegally and mass ban them once a considerable amount of ID's have been logged.

Maybe Nintendo just realised this and them unbanning is them trying to lull everyone into a false sense of security, "Oh yeah, it was just a mistake with our servers, use public headers to your hearts content, we won't ban you. "


----------



## storm75x (Feb 22, 2015)

xBleedingSoulx said:


> I think it was a ban and Nintendo are being super smart.
> 
> If I was Nintendo and figured out a way to detect and ban consoles using illegal devices to play games online, I wouldn't ban them as it happened or they'll become aware quite quickly(as happened).
> I'd wait, lull everyone into a false sense of security, secretly log the consoles that go online illegally and mass ban them once a considerable amount of ID's have been logged.
> ...


And strike their preys on N3DS.


----------



## Minox (Feb 22, 2015)

It could potentially be seen as a first warning that they're capable of doing these things now. They might be trying to steer as many people as possible off the path of piracy with this ban threat.


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 22, 2015)

Online play with pirated games is a pipe dream anyways. PC games have always used CD-keys to prevent this, I don't see how this header thing is different.


----------



## Pippin666 (Feb 22, 2015)

I hope you will all be banned again.  Fellow tempers or not. 

Pip'


----------



## Margen67 (Feb 22, 2015)

Pippin666 said:


> I hope you will all be banned again. Fellow tempers or not.
> 
> Pip'


you sure seem like a nice guy


----------



## xBleedingSoulx (Feb 22, 2015)

Pippin666 said:


> I hope you will all be banned again. Fellow tempers or not.
> 
> Pip'



Every time an anti-piracy dickhead makes a stupid comment, I start pirating something I'd normally pay for.

I'm now pirating your mum.


----------



## moneychild (Feb 22, 2015)

xBleedingSoulx said:


> Every time an anti-piracy dickhead makes a stupid comment, I start pirating something I'd normally pay for.
> 
> I'm now pirating your mum.



Well yes. I weak. That one hit a funny bone.
     

Back on topic, I love pirating because it gives me the ability to try before I buy.
I really don't want to buy a crappy game. And since gateway came out, there where a lot of games that I did not really like that much and pirating saved me from buying it.


----------



## Ericzander (Feb 22, 2015)

moneychild said:


> Back on topic, I love pirating because it gives me the ability to try before I buy.
> I really don't want to buy a crappy game. And since gateway came out, there where a lot of games that I did not really like that much and pirating saved me from buying it.


 
Yeah, because isn't that really what 99.9% of pirates do?  We totally just wanna test the game and then buy them.  If we like a game, we buy it ASAP 100% of the time.


----------



## zannalabianca (Feb 23, 2015)

Ericzander said:


> Yeah, because isn't that really what 99.9% of pirates do? We totally just wanna test the game and then buy them. If we like a game, we buy it ASAP 100% of the time.


 
Yeah, and testing (like me) Online features of the ''Game'' downloaded for a ''demo version(?l?o?l)''
It's legit, really!
please FUNtendo, Uban Me!...


----------



## Holybond (Feb 23, 2015)

Update, I have been unbanned. Time Stamp : 2/23/2015 12:41 AM. Just checked.

Checked only the friends list, but I did not get the error code, and it showed me as "Online". Time to get some private headers.

I'll be sleep, but I just wanted to let people know that this "Unban" wave probably holds some truth.


----------



## jpapi (Feb 23, 2015)

Unbanned as of this evening! Guess i'll be playing offline until I get my own private header


----------



## blinkzane (Feb 23, 2015)

either it was a warning, or the multiple headers caused a glitch that they proceeded to fix. nintendo is not known for banning systems.


----------



## Nollog (Feb 23, 2015)

xBleedingSoulx said:


> I think it was a ban and Nintendo are being super smart.
> 
> If I was Nintendo and figured out a way to detect and ban consoles using illegal devices to play games online, I wouldn't ban them as it happened or they'll become aware quite quickly(as happened).
> I'd wait, lull everyone into a false sense of security, secretly log the consoles that go online illegally and mass ban them once a considerable amount of ID's have been logged.
> ...


 
Doubt it, if it wasn't a mistake, they probably backed off because legitimate users were being banned.
Public headers come from somewhere, and with a valuable second-hand market, it's not in Nintendo's best interest.

Nintendo just aren't Ubisoft is all.


----------



## zannalabianca (Feb 23, 2015)

Im am Banned.. ... in this moment.. Why!?
WHY NINTENDO NO UNBAN ME?


----------



## BvanBart (Feb 23, 2015)

Lol  some users even reported their names here -___-


----------



## Cyan (Feb 23, 2015)

zannalabianca said:


> Im am Banned.. ... in this moment.. Why!?
> WHY NINTENDO NO UNBAN ME?


Wait 15 days since your first ban day.

You are one of the last users banned, so be patient, play offline, enjoy your current games.


----------



## Platinum Lucario (Feb 26, 2015)

I think it was just a taste of what is coming. It could be possible that they could be creating a new error code for banned consoles, then they will require all users to update to the newer firmware (probably will be 9.6.0) in order to view their friend list or play online multiplayer in games.

Or it could be possible that they were trying out banning consoles and unbanned them when they realized that the public headers also banned legitimate game cards as well. I'm sure Nintendo will release an official statement soon regarding the bans on 3DS consoles sooner or later.


----------



## zannalabianca (Mar 1, 2015)

UNBANNED!!!


----------



## tc09 (Mar 8, 2015)

I can confirm being unbanned as well.  Not exactly sure how long I was banned for but I know it was at least 2 weeks but no more than 3.  I'm on a US Region 3DS XL.  Hope this helps in any way!


----------



## DSurtie (Mar 16, 2015)

Been banned for 2 weeks today :-( still no unban for me....


----------



## Cyan (Mar 16, 2015)

this is the first time you are banned?
You will probably be unbanned in few days.

if it's your second ban, it may last longer. (we don't know yet)


----------



## DSurtie (Mar 17, 2015)

Nope 1st ban, so I'll keep you updated


----------



## Crimsonflare (May 11, 2015)

Got banned 3 days ago... I´ll buy a New3DSXL in the next days, so I´m wondering... If I system transfer the 3DSXL (banned) to the New3DSXL, will also "transfer the ban"? I´m wondering because I want to keep MiiPlaza things and so on...


----------



## DJPlace (May 11, 2015)

i don't think system transfer will save you?

is there only one ban code or any other ones?


----------



## RahRah (Sep 9, 2015)

I'm receiving this message everytime I try to play any game online. "Error Code: 002-0102  This device is currently banned from using online services.  For help, visit support.nintendo.com"

Started getting this two days ago. I am using a Sky3ds with the default public headers. It's pretty obvious who Nintendo is targeting lol.

P.S. I'm not the least interested in your opinion on "piracy", so save it. K thanx.


----------



## loco365 (Sep 9, 2015)

RahRah said:


> I'm receiving this message everytime I try to play any game online. "Error Code: 002-0102  This device is currently banned from using online services.  For help, visit support.nintendo.com"
> 
> Started getting this two days ago. I am using a Sky3ds with the default public headers. It's pretty obvious who Nintendo is targeting lol.
> 
> P.S. I'm not the least interested in your opinion on "piracy", so save it. K thanx.


Are you on 10.0? If memory serves, it doesn't explicitly state that you are banned in older firmwares.


----------



## RahRah (Sep 9, 2015)

Team Fail said:


> Are you on 10.0? If memory serves, it doesn't explicitly state that you are banned in older firmwares.



Nah, I'm on ver 9.9.0-26u. I didn't even know ver 10.0 was out lol.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 9, 2015)

RahRah said:


> I'm receiving this message everytime I try to play any game online. "Error Code: 002-0102  This device is currently banned from using online services.  For help, visit support.nintendo.com"
> 
> Started getting this two days ago. I am using a Sky3ds with the default public headers. It's pretty obvious who Nintendo is targeting lol.
> 
> P.S. I'm not the least interested in your opinion on "piracy", so save it. K thanx.


You should know better than to use public headers, haven't you heard about all the other people that got banned using them? And the Sky3DS template in particular, which makes sense since it's a convenient list that Nintendo can just parse and autoban everyone matching those headers.


----------



## RahRah (Sep 9, 2015)

The Real Jdbye said:


> You should know better than to use public headers, haven't you heard about all the other people that got banned using them? And the Sky3DS template in particular, which makes sense since it's a convenient list that Nintendo can just parse and autoban everyone matching those headers.


I didn't know what a header was until like a week ago. I am a newb at all this stuff. I also had no idea about the bannings taking plade until I stumbled upon this thread.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 9, 2015)

The Real Jdbye said:


> You should know better than to use public headers, haven't you heard about all the other people that got banned using them? And the Sky3DS template in particular, which makes sense since it's a convenient list that Nintendo can just parse and autoban everyone matching those headers.



I'm still not banned though, maybe cause I didn't play online recently.


----------



## MrJason005 (Sep 9, 2015)

please don't necropost


----------



## Ericzander (Sep 9, 2015)

RahRah said:


> I'm receiving this message everytime I try to play any game online. "Error Code: 002-0102  This device is currently banned from using online services.  For help, visit support.nintendo.com"
> 
> Started getting this two days ago. I am using a Sky3ds with the default public headers. It's pretty obvious who Nintendo is targeting lol.
> 
> P.S. I'm not the least interested in your opinion on "piracy", so save it. K thanx.


Temporary ban.  Give it 15 days or so.  Get a private header.  We don't provide those here at GBAtemp but you can either buy a Powersave tool and rip one yourself, or try your luck elsewhere.


----------



## RahRah (Sep 11, 2015)

Ericzander said:


> Temporary ban.  Give it 15 days or so.  Get a private header.  We don't provide those here at GBAtemp but you can either buy a Powersave tool and rip one yourself, or try your luck elsewhere.


Yea I'll have to rip my own for sure. I just hope this ban really is temporary though. RE: Revealtions raid mode is calling my name.


----------



## 045_Stannn (Sep 22, 2015)

I got banned a few weeks ago. (I guess 3 weeks ago?) And I just checked my N3DS and I am unbanned! I used Sky3DS with public headers.


----------

